# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Instant slaap bij niks doen

## All_P

Hoi,

Ik heb al een hele tijd last van het feit dat ik snel in slaap val als ik niks doe. Ik heb het gevoel dat als ik meer dan 10 min stil zit mijn lichaam metteen het signaal krijgt om te slapen. Dit gebeurd oa tijdens het tv kijken. 
Het rare is dat ik niet het gevoel heb dat ik oververmoeid oid ben. Als ik bv een avondje in de kroeg zit kan ik zo in slaap vallen (omdat ik alleen maar stilzit). Als ik echter diezelfde avond in een (dans)club ben dan kan ik de hele avond doorgaan zonder ook maar moe te raken. Het gebeurd echter de hele dag door en dat stoort me dus wel. Ik moet mezelf dus altijd bezig houden om dit te vermijden. Helaas is dit niet altijd mogelijk zoals bij mijn werk tijdens een presentatie of als iemand iets uitlegt.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en is hier een oplossing voor? Ik zou graag willen weten of ik de enige ben die dit heeft. Ik wil dus eigenlijk dat mijn hersenen niet meer het seintje geven om te gaan slapen als ze op een laag pitje staan...

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi All_p

Ik heb geen ervaring met jou omschreven klachten, maar 
als ik jou verhaal zo lees dan denk ik als eerste: die heeft last van narcolepsie. (een slaap/waakstoornis)
Een slaapstoornis waarbij je overdreven vaak en snel in slaap valt. Vaak ongewild.
Mensen met overdreven slaperigheid ondervinden vaak geen moeheid zolang zij lichamelijk
actief zijn. Zodra je gaat zitten of overgaat in een rustigere activiteit wordt je overmand door slaap. 
Je vraagt of hier een oplossing voor is. Ik zou je willen adviseren om eens met je huisarts te overleggen over je slaapprobleem. Hij kan je zeker verder helpen en nagaan of je inderdaad een stoornis hebt. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## All_P

Hoi Déylanna, 
bedankt voor de reactie. Ik heb even op internet rondgezocht naar de aandoening en het zou best wel eens kunnen. Als ik het heb, heb ik waarschijnlijk een redelijk lichte vorm aangezien ik geen last heb van kataplexie, waar de meeste met deze aandoening toch wel last van hebben. Ik ga in ieder geval binnenkort maar een afspraak maken, misschien dat hij me iets verder kan helpen.

Groet,

Alper

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Alper.

Moet je zeker doen. Lijkt me echt het verstandigst.
Laat je het hier nog even weten als je bij de huisarts bent geweest???

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## All_P

Zal ik zeker doen. Ik laat het jullie weten als ik meer weet.

Groeten

Alper

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo All_P,

Weet je al hoe het komt dat je in slaap valt als je stil zit? Hoe gaat het nu met je?

Groetjes Luuss

----------

